# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  من غرائب الماضي!

## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*الحياة الإنسانية هي الحياة الإنسانية ، ورغم كل ما يقال عن المجتمع العربي في الجاهلية ، من كونه مجتمعا ذكوريا ؛ إلا أن هذا لا يمكن أن يعني غياب السلطة الأنثوية فيه كل الغياب !
وفي مثال غريب جدا ، نجد شاعرا جاهليا ، يصف تسلط زوجتيه عليه بالضرب المبرح والإذلال المهين ، وهو يسطر ملحمته هذه بكل أريحية في شعره !!
فهي صورة لا نكاد نصدقها إلا في أحد المجتمعات الغالية في التحضر في العصر الحديث ، وكأن راسم هذه الصورة وكاتب تلك القصة وملقي تلك القصيدة : أحد الرسامين الهزليين ( الكاريكاتور) في مصر أو إحدى عواصم التمدن في العالم العربي البعيدة عن البداوة ، أو هو أحد روائيي الفكاهة (الكوميديا) فيها ، أو هو شاعر التمثيل الانفرادي (مونولجست) على أحد مسارحها !! 
يحدثنا عن ذلك الشاعر الجاهلي جِران العَود ، مبتدئا الكلام في التحذير من الاغترار بجمال المرأة قبل الزواج ؛ لأنها ستتحول إلى وحش كاسر بعده ، فيقول :
ألا يَغُرنّ امرأً نوفليةٌ
على الرأس بعدي أو ترائبُ وُضَّحُ
[ النوفلية : شيء مصنوع من الصوف المحشو يُزين به شعر النساء : كأنواع القبعات . والترائب هو النحر وأعلى الصدر . ووُضّح : أي صافيات نقيات اللون والإشراق ] .
ولا فاحمّ يُسقى الدِّهان كأنه
أساود يزهاها لعينيك أبطحُ
[ يقول : ولا يغرنك شعرها الأسود المطيب بالعطور ، وهو في كثافة ضفائرها كأنها حيات سود - يبدو أنه أراد أن يُدخلنا في صورة القبح من وقت مبكر في فصيدته - ] .
وأذناب خيل عُلقت في عقيصة 
ترى قُرطها من تحتها يَتَطَوّحُ
[ أطراف شعرها وقد جمعت أصوله كذنب الفرس في طوله وكثافته ، وزاده شبها بذنب الخيل طول عنق هذه المرأة ، مما يجعل الأقراط في أذنيها تتراقص ] .
فإن الفتى المغرور يُعطي تِلاده
ويُعطي الثنا من ماله ثم يُفضَحُ
ثم ذكر تبدل الأحوال بعد الزواج ، إلى أن قال :
لقد كان لي عن ضَرّتين - عدمتُني _
وعما أُلاقي منهما مُتَزحزحُ
هما الغُول والسِّعلاةُ حلقي منهما
مُخَدّشُ ما بين التراقي مُجرّحُ
لقد عالجتني بالنِّنصاء ، وبيتُها
جديد ، ومن أثوابها المسك ينفح
[ يقول : أخذتني إحداهما من ناصية رأسي تجرني ، مع أني أسكنها في بيت جديد وتتمتع بترف الحياة والعطور ] .
تداورني في البيت حتى تَكُبَّني
وعيني من نحو الهراوة تلمح 
[ يقول : تجرني في البيت حتى تلقيني في الأرض ، وبيدها العصا الغليظة ، وعيني تراقب العصا متى تسقط على رأسي ] .
وقد علمتني الوقذَ ثم تجرني
إلى الماء مغشيا عليّ أُرَنّحُ
[ يقول : تعلمت منها كيف أموت وأحيا ، كيف أهلك وأنتعش من جديد ، فالوقذ هو الهلاك ] .
ولم أر كالموقوذ تُرجى حياته
إذا لم يَرُعْهُ الماءُ ساعةَ ينضحُ
أقول لنفسي : أين كنتِ ؟! وقد أرى 
رجالا قياما والنساء تسبّحُ
[ إذا استفاق من إغماءته بالماء ، يسائل نفسه : أين كنت ؟! فقد فقد ذاكرته للحظة ، ويرى الناس حوله رجالا ونساء يشاهدون هذه الفضيحة الني حلت به ] .
إلى آخر هذه القصيدة المرحة العجيبة ، والتي تتكون من تسعة وأربعين بيتا ، تحكي هذه المعاناة القاسية ، وتصور حياة يسيطر فيها النساء على حياة وقرار ومصير هذا المسكين الجاهلي !!
كم في تراثنا من الجميل ، وهو مختفي وراء أستار جهلنا به .
ديوان جران العود : برواية أبي سعيد السكري ، طبع دار الكتب المصرية .لدي منه الطبعتان : الثانية ، والثالثة .

د. حاتم العوني*

----------

